# How do you go off a jump?



## Complete (Jan 26, 2008)

I get a ton of speed,
I reach the top of the ramp
i pull up
but i end up crashing forward, almost doing a faceplant when i land
can someone provide me with tips, tricks, or a guide on hitting a jump properly and landing it?
I don't ride a BMX bike I use a DJ bike
It's an 07' Kona Scrap if that bit of information is useful

thanks =]


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

pull up more or lean back a lil before you land so you don't die like you said.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Learn bunnyhops first.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Front wheel first!


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

dont pull up as much cause it'll sort of cause a pendulum effect and pitch you forward. it kinda helps to imagine your hands are following your feet in a smooth arc. the most important thing though is to relax and practice.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Pump (or push down) right as you approach the jump.

I'm a newb to, and I've noticed pumping into the face of the jump really launches you much further than trying to pop just off the lip.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

> it kinda helps to imagine your hands are following your feet in a smooth arc.


Since his hands are in front of his feet, wouldn't this result in a summersault?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

post a pic of your bike. it could be your setup


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You are probably quite tense in the air and your weight is probably too forward as well, resulting in the face plant, try focusing less on tucking the bike in and more on being relaxed.


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

First step would be to learn to use the search function on this website. Once you master that, pretty much all of your questions will be answered.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I agree with snaky, a big problem could be you are too stiff. A really good rider was watching me once and told me I looked all stiff. He suggested before a run I should shake out my arms then as I approach the jump, sing a song in my head. It sounds stupid but it actually worked. I got way more loose and I immediately felt way more control.

But yeah, if your elbows an knees get rigid you can pitch forward.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

you do stand up when you pedal and hit the jump not sit on seat, sound like stupid question but kid i went school would go up the quarter pipe like that. When i first learned I would hit tables just in case I didn't clear it or cased it......I would pump before the jump like push down on the fork as my front tire started to go up the take off, then I'd release at the lip pull up and try to bring the bike up with me instead of just pulling the bar up with me. Also if you learn how to bunny hop and then bunny hop off the the jumps that helps alot to.

Also if you go to park or dirt jumps ask someone there who knows what there doing, dont be a afraid may seem like stupid question but if you introduce your self and tell them little bout your self and what your having trouble with they will prolly help you out.


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

RELAX
everyone i see that sucks at jumping is rigid in the air.
also learn to bail, that will help your confidence greatly


----------



## Complete (Jan 26, 2008)

i can bunnyhop but i never thought of bunnyhopping off a jump.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

This clip helped me, simple but good.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

don't bunny hop off jumps. 

be relaxed but not limp as you go up the jump. be leaning back and as soon as you get off the jump, pull up with the arms and legs in one motion. 

rather hard to explain. but bunnyhopping off of jumps = less air

ride through the jump then pull up.


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

Boulder Pilot said:


> Since his hands are in front of his feet, wouldn't this result in a summersault?


sorry, i meant to say that they follow the same ark shape. when i started out i noticed i just took off and insted of arking over, i sort of froze until landing. i found that doing this helped me out. worked out for me at least.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

Complete said:


> I get a ton of speed,
> I reach the top of the ramp
> i pull up
> but i end up crashing forward, almost doing a faceplant when i land
> ...


Here is a link that may help you on the issue of how to dj. http://www.leelikesbikes.com/how-do-i-judge-new-jumps.html

The Lee provides some pretty good info on various topics.

Pick up a copy of his book he did with BL - great refe book.

All I can say is start small and take your time or thing will go very wrong fast.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

don't worry, you are crashing because you suck...


----------



## wakeboy21 (Oct 4, 2005)

relax let your body flow with the jump


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Develop unique style


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

SEND IT.MAN UP:thumbsup:


----------



## adamtb (Mar 31, 2008)

Needs more cowbell.



Complete said:


> I get a ton of speed,
> I reach the top of the ramp
> i pull up
> but i end up crashing forward, almost doing a faceplant when i land
> ...


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

adamtb said:


> Needs more cowbell.











:thumbsup:

back OT, when I jump its not so much pull up as I shift my weight backwards.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Make sure that your friends are going "BRAAAAAAP" while attempting to jump, otherwise failure is imminent.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

pump at the bottom of the jump, not right at the top. When you get in the air, pull your feet up so your bike is level. Use your hands to guide your front wheel to a landing where both wheels are hitting at almost or exactly the same time.


----------

